# Lost Sawyer oar in Warm springs, Yampa Canyon



## nkuchulis (May 6, 2013)

Hello my name is Nick I lost my yellow Sawyer Oar in Warm springs rapid on April 2, 2013. If you found it and want supreme river karma call Nick at 503-341-7300. It should be in brand new condition with no personal info on it....Whoops.


----------



## ClancyBallz (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry about the loss. I was wandering how the rapid was after the big rock fall last summer? 

Good luck with the Karma!


----------

